# Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 wird nicht erkannt



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Hey Community,
ich kaufte mir kürzlich eine Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 Soundkarte, allerding funktioniert sie nicht. Der Einbau bereitete mir keine Probleme, als ich jedoch die Treiber (für Windows 8) installieren wollte, kan nur die Meldung "Bitte schließen sie die Asus Xonar DGX Audio an" (so ähnlich). Egal was ich versuchte nicht klappte. (Die Soundkarte wird auch im Geräte-Manager nicht erkannt)

Mein System :

Mainboard : Asus P7P55D
Grafikkarte : Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 TI OC MSI Cyclone II
Sonstiges : Technisat Skystar 2

(Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach fragen  )


Mfg TheNeon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

In welchem Slot hattest du die Karte verbaut, im 16x oder 1x? Vielleicht sitzt die einfach nicht gerade drin. Vielleicht einfach nur mal einstecken ohne zu verschrauben?


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp 

Das mit dem nicht festschrauben und neu einstecken hab ich schon versucht,
Die Soundkarte steckt im folgenden Slot (siehe Anhang)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2013)

Schon mal einen anderen Steckplatz probiert, Ich hatte damals auch etwas Probleme mit dem 1x Slot. Gehäuse ist auch kein Billigeiner aus Pisa?


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Den anderen Slot kann ich leider nicht benutzen, da mein Grafikkarten Lüfter über ihm hängt.
Gehäuse : BitFenix Shinoby GER-Edition


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2013)

Nimm mal zum Testen den anderen PCI-E-Slot für die Graka und den oberen PCI-E-1x-Slot für die SoKa!


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Februar 2013)

schon ma auf dem Schwarzen o. weißen Probiert?


----------



## Dragonix (1. Februar 2013)

Du könntest die SoKa auch in einen anderen PCIe x16 Steckplatz hängen.
Im Gerätemanager gibt's keinerlei Hinweis auf ein neues Gerät ("Unbekanntes Multimedia Gerät", "Oxygen Audio", ...)?


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich baue sie morgen in einen anderen PC ein, Im Geräte Manager steht ein neues Gerät : (In etwa) PCI zu PCI Brücke


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2013)

Welche Bios-Rev hast du drauf? Weil es gibt ein Update das den PCI-E-Slot fixed, LAN-Karten nicht zu erkennen. Vllt. ist das bei dir halt mit der SoKa der Fall. Steht jedenfalls bei den Bios-Updates.
Und den Treiber manuell installieren kannst du nicht?
7 mal gelesen bei den Bios-Updates: 2. Improve system stability  . Schon etwas sic! Da hat QM etwas geschlafen


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Bios Rev = 2101 (neuste)
Ich habe auch versucht meine OnBoard Karte zu deaktivieren (vielleicht würde es dann ja klappen), was jedoch nicht möglich war.
Treiber manuell installieren ist auch nicht möglich.


----------



## EddyEdik (1. Februar 2013)

Anderen Slot ausprobieren..
Sonst ab inne Tonne *ironie off*


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. Februar 2013)

Hast sogar teilweise recht EddyEdik 
Nachdem die Soundkarte nach vielen versuchen nicht funktionierte schickte ich sie zurück, und kaufte ein ähnliches Modell mit einem anderen Anschluss :

Asus Xonar DG  (http://www.amazon.de/interne-Soundk...DOL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363705406&sr=8-1)

Falls jemand eine günstige Soundkarte die aber für den Privatgebrauch völlig ausreicht sucht, kann ich ihm diese nur Empfehlen.


----------

